# I've had some bad news



## Emmal31 (Mar 19, 2013)

I had heavy bleeding start on sunday I then had some tests done at the hospital monday morning. I got the test results back this morning that confirmed that I have had a miscarriage. I am devastated really, feel stupid for saying anything in the first place. I don't know when I will be back.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2013)

Emmal31 said:


> I had heavy bleeding start on sunday I then had some tests done at the hospital monday morning. I got the test results back this morning that confirmed that I have had a miscarriage. I am devastated really, feel stupid for saying anything in the first place. I don't know when I will be back.



Oh Emma, I am so sorry


----------



## newbs (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm really sorry Emma, thinking of you.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 19, 2013)

(((((((((((((((((Emma)))))))))))))) thinking of you.


----------



## Vix (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh Emma, so sorry to hear that - sending you big hugs and thinking of you and your family!

Xx


----------



## AJLang (Mar 19, 2013)

Emma I'm so sorry for you


----------



## TyleranneKirkham (Mar 19, 2013)

I am really sorry to hear this... The same just happened to me 2 weeks ago, went for my scan, seen my baby but no heart beat  chin up! Just means your baby was to perfect for this mean world x

Big hugs xx


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh Emma *big hug*


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so sorry Emma, what devastating news. Hugs from me too.


----------



## MeganN (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry Emma (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 19, 2013)

So very sorry Emma, my thoughts are with you, take care and have some time out ( please don't feel stupid for announcing your news, people can support you knowing your loss) x


----------



## cazscot (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 19, 2013)

So very sad after all that joy and excitement.  Thinking of you.


----------



## KateR (Mar 19, 2013)

So sorry Emma. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## gail1 (Mar 20, 2013)

so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Ivy (Mar 20, 2013)

Thinking of you, you have nothing to feel stupid for. <3


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 20, 2013)

Really sorry to hear this Emma, thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss, thinking of you at this time xxx


----------



## hyper-Suze (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Emma, just want to add my thoughts are with you and your family too. No words of support can replace your lost one but it is still warming to know people on here really support you. Don't berate yourself for announcing your news, it was special and important enough that you wanted to share with us and thank you. 

Most importantly now is for you to take time for yourself and family. 

Big big hugs...and hope to see you back on here soon xx


----------



## Darren w (Mar 27, 2013)

So sorry to here that hon. 
You have 300,000 friends to talk too if you need it . Be stronge hon , sending my love . Daz x


----------

